# New HO Manufacturer cont



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

First off I'd like to thank Montoya for posting a thread concerning JJSlot Cars.
Second I would like to thank VideoJimmy (Valued former customer) for your response.
and any one else that responded to Montoya's post that used some class in their response.
I stopped posting on this board over 2 years ago. Reading that thread reminded why. There are some on here that have no class what so ever IE:
Bill Hall, Spit Poster, CJ53.

JWL Slot Cars is focused on budget minded racers. HO scale JJSLots cars are $6.95 each. compared to $25 to $30 for AFX or $15 for an Xtraction or T-Jet that you have to spend and another $20 to make it competitve.

JJslots Stock Cars and F1 cars run boxer motors like AFX the only issue is they are equipt with the same gear ratio as the 1/43 cars. But changing to AFX gearing is very easy and alot cheaper than their counter parts.

The Bug and Mini run the same motor and gear ratio as the 1/43rd cars.
The Main issue with the track is its only 12v which will not pull a boxer motor. but I am in the process of upgrading them to 18v. Pictures of the chassis was requested. The Chassis are as follows L to R Bug/Mini Chassis, Black Stocker/F1 chassis, AFX Super G+, Stocker/F1 Clear lighted chassis. The have two buttom magnets that can be adjusted. The DaleJr car is a christmas ornament conversion









Thanks, Jeff
http://www.jwlslotcars.net


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Most on here have no class whatsoever. WTF!!!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Kiwi you are correct in your response. I was a little miffed at the time of writing. I don't think someone should get slammed for trying to share something with fellow hobbiest. But Montoya did and that was wrong. I should not have encompassed everyone for a select few so i edited my orginal comment
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*"Most on here have no class whatsoever."*

That sure is one heck of a way to say "Hello"!....to say nothing of bringing in new customers

I don't know/remember what went down in the past & will have to do a search but I've found this board to be a refreshing change from so much of the flaming that goes on in some other H.O. sites.

Seems to be a LOT of helpful and sharing H.O. guys here so, I wouldn't react to what may be a bad apple here & there.
BUT I will also add that the word will "get out" if someone is less than straight up in dealings.
I've looked in at the website & would have many questions to ask that I don't see answers to in there before ordering. 

Will have to go do a search now.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286042


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

No offense intended Jeff but as a business owner you may want to check out the book linked below.

http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/0671723650

Just trying to help...


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't post on here to say hey or drum up business. I posted because I seen a fellow hobbiest get slammed for no reason. I can't sit by idle and let that happen regardless of the end result. It was wrong and I'm gonna speak out and I would hope that others would also.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Eastside, I would be more than happy to answer any questions you have, to the best of my ability, concerning jjslots

Thanks, Jeff
http://www.jwlslotcars.net


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Using that word makes you it*

You've obviously been very distraught over this for some time. We're here to get you the help you need.

Not to pile on yer already heavy emotional load....but....speaking of classless....as 3 of your 7 (ONLY) thread starters are blatant advertisements, how 'bout YOU class up and pony up the neccessary dough and at least become a HT Supporter.

The price of your membership requires that you are subject to public opinion.

The price of us being advertised on AND whined at will cost you a bit more.

Edit: HEY GUYS! I made the Dean's list...

I'm so ashamed


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Well Hello Bill,
I really don't have a problem with Opinions, I certainly have mine. But the only difference is they're based on factual information. You based your assumption on a picture. Now if you want to know the Pros and cons of JJslot cars I'll be more than happy to tell you, better yet come on over the jwlslotcars.net and spend $6.95. Then You can freely and intellegently 
share you opinion with whoever who want. And then and only then will it carry any weight

Take Care, Jeff


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

OK, how 'bout some basic info on these cars?

Wheel base?

Tire/Wheel Diameter?

What's the underside look like - as in how are the pickup shoes set up?

Can you Ohm out the arm so we can compare it to other can motors?

Are there spares available - didn't see them listed on your site? That was a big hit against the AW Super 3.

From the photo they look to match a long wheel base chassis - they fit the Trevco body whcih a LWB Tyco fits. This sort of info would go a long way towards allowing us to ake an informed opinion regarding the desireability of the cars. Otherwise, they're just a big unknown.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's the info I can tell you
The Wheel Base 1 5/8"

Tire/Wheel Dia- 1/2"

The Ohms Question is over my head

The Pickups on the Stocker/F1 is the same as AFX
The pickups on the Bug/Mini is copper Braid. These are basically downsized 1/43 cars

As I said the gears are the same as 1/43 so it slows it down. But the upside is that If you have little ones who want to race there perfect Because they are slower and their inexpensive to replace if neccessary. At the same time you can replace them with AFX Gears and improve them greatly

I offer replacement parts on all my products.

They all have two button magnets they can be adjusted.

some of the chassis are lighted Which really is nothing more than a novelty. 

There's is a lot of stuff that I have that is not on the websight yet. Its an ongoing process.

JJslots track is not compatible with any other brand and the power supply is lacking (12v) the bug and mini run great but the others struggle. I am in the process of trying out 18v for the track. It can be expanded to four lanes. JJslot websight states up to 8 lanes but I don't think they have it available yet.

The Pit road has a manual lane change function and the pit box has "real Engine sound" which becomes very annoying after one lap.
Here's a photo of the underside










Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Freely share my opinion? Fer $6.95? Sounds like Capitalism to me. A very kind offer, but thanx no. Since I made the Dean's list I'm on restriction and wont be getting my allowance.  

I've been well paid for fixing other peoples poorly engineered already broken stuff my entire working life. (some of it my own :tongue Looking beyond shiny paint, flashy graphics, stylish packaging, and politically correct mission statements is my thing.

So this really sounds like a paycut to me! 

Tell ya what...YOU PAY ME the $6.95, send some flowers to Ceej and Split, apologize to my momma... then I'll consider it.

Edit: Your pix need some help Jeff...got macro...maybe some better light?


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Alright Bill, I'm gonna let you have the last word on that one, buddy. but you are correct My photographic skills are lacking alot. But I have to work with what I've been given.

Jeff


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

JWL.. 
NO class?? eh.. I as Bill , and SPlit voiced our opinions.. and we have no class. however.. you can dog us for having an opinion on cranky little cars.... 
Proves.. Ron White is correct " you can't fix Stupid"
CJ


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Well Guys I orginally posted this thread a little over 3 hours ago. Its had over 100 hits and 18 responses. Ya'll took me to task as soon as I posted it and I'm cool with that. That's exactly what I was talking about. We all have to keep each other in check to insure that our fellow hobbiest are given the respect that they deserve. 

At this time I'm gonna head on back to the message board at JWL Slot Cars I've caused enough havoc here.

Ya'll take care, I've enjoyed it, Jeff

Come see us at http://www.jwlslotcars.net


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Most on here have no class whatsoever. WTF!!!


Yeah!!! WTF???!!! He is probably with Al-Qaeda Militant!! They dont take opinions lightly!!!???? JEEZZZZ..

Wes


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Well I probably have "No Class" either, but I will speak my opinion. 

I think JWL mentioned that these were for the "Budget Minded Racer". I totally agree that these are cars for the people who are just starting in the hobby and only have a few bucks to spend. I will agree that some may find these priced attractively, but the design is somewhat elementary and I personally would not purchase these if they were selling them for $3.00 a piece. 

I am a little curious about the single track as well. What fun it would be to put the two cars back to back and race around the oval and crash them together. Or is the concept that they just follow one another all day long and nobody wins?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

In my honest opinion, these cars and track, just are not compatible with anything else, and he said himself you will have to up grade them. I'll 
bet a bad penny that those motors will go up in smoke at 18 volts or more. I'll stand by my first assesment of them and that is they are Junk! Until proven otherwise!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hooray!! You got what you wanted!!! Self imposed negative advertising is always a smart business decision!!! Hmmm, just how many of these fine high quality sets did ya buy? 

https://www.plusto.com/storecatalog.aspx?userid=573

Hope you got room to store them all...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I recently bought a bunch of this stuff from JWL Slot Cars. As many of you know I am into 1/43rd and HO. I have a 1/43rd track and an HO track set up in my slot cave. The 1/43rd stuff is exactly what I expected. It needs some tuning and tweaking but it runs reasonably well. The HO cars I bought are the Minis and Bugs so I don't have any of the boxers. The Bugs and Minis are kinda big but they are a blast to run on my 1/43rd track and on my HO track. The magnets can be adjusted. I am able to do 180s run backwards and go back to forwards pretty consistently when I want to. The wheels need a lot of truing but you can get them running pretty good.

Here are some pics,





































I asked many questions before I ordered and always got prompt replies. Jeff was great to deal with. I would definitely order more from JWL. I am going to order a boxer or two. I will report back on those after I give them a shot.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the pics Mic...*

Have you tried running the HO versions on (non-JJ brand) black sectional HO track or perhaps on a TKO like Xence's?... What voltage did you use and what are your impressions on performance? I think that is one red flag that has immediately risen. How about a side-by-side peek with a Dash bug? Be nice to gauge scale vs other brands.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

What the hell... at 7 bucks a pop, I'll try a couple. I don't expect them to run with the g-plus blur machines or lexan bullets anyway. I just like having the most varied HO collection I can have.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I noticed the scale bit a while ago tjd241. I have yet to see these in the same photo with another manufacturers cars for a size comparison.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Comparing the scale of an AFX to a Model Motoring ... seems problematic, no? 
How about comparing a Faller to a Tyco or a Mattel to a Tyco S?

I really don't understand the underlying, and in some cases overt, anger and hostility over this product. Many of the same people bashing this product, defended AW's expensive Super III abortion ... saying "hey, at least they tried" 

I have an idea SOOOOO crazy, it just might work.
If you're not interested, don't buy it.

At least it's not being advertised for anything more than it is... a cheap toy. 
Can we say that about the Super III?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Cheap maybe... but from the looks of that chassis, it looks like they may implemented a turbo encabulator. Here's a little background on those...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So then there's no value in this for me?*

I have a sooo crazy idea too Jim... How about if I can ask a couple legit questions that make a difference to *ME*? If that's ok? I don't understand your (in this case) overtly wanting to sweep the details of this product under the rug? Seems your doin a good job bashin people yourself. Some of us merely want to find out more about this stuff. My intentions are frankly not your business. Should I not ask because you say so? I don't have your kind of money Jim. I can' just send $20 off to every manufacturer that comes along just to see the stuff sit idle on my shelf. 

Scale matters to me, so does whether or not it will run on my track with any degree of efficiency, and not to mention how easy/hard it will be to maintain them. Just want to see the difference and make my mind up *on my own*. Mic is a level headed guy and invaluable resource for us. By asking, I'm just trying to network with somebody who's got some in hand and who isn't trying to market them to me... Be nice to know if they can be run on what most of us run on. You may want 2 just for your collection... I however run every last car I own on a permanent Tomy layout. I have no intention of buying so much as one piece of new track, so my questions DO make a huge difference to ME.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Easy there tjd... I haven't bashed anyone. 
If I did, could you please name them so I can apologize? 

Ever since Montoya mentioned this product, there has been a lot hatred and anger expressed over it and directed at him personally. I simply don't understand it. I've dealt with him several times and have had nothing but good experiences. 

Sorry if I offended you ... we are talking about 7 dollar slot cars, aren't we?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Looks like good toys for tots material to me....give a kid a slot car set...he wont care who makes it...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim... I accept your apology, but my post has nothing to do with Montoya, and please note for further reference that I don't need a knowledge filter. You summarily downplayed my legitimate questions with your commentary on this issue and my post....._ "We are talking about $7 cars aren't we?.... If your not interested don't buy it.... Scale comparisons are problematic...no?"_

Personally, I don't want to spend $1 let alone $7 on *anything* if it won't work on my layout. Most guys won't. We might as well all buy diecast and expect it to run with that line of thinking. Again, I don't have your kinda dough. What am I supposed to do? Send a few dollars here and a few there... just because? 

I happen to value Mic's input and that's why I posed my questions. If he were able to induldge me and the board with a little more intel... GREAT!!! ... If not then that's fine too, but don't jump in and dismiss my concerns out of hand... I really have no use for that regardless of where it's coming from.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

What's so problematic about putting a Tyco, LifeLIke, AFX, Model Motoring and a JJ car in front of a camera? To me those cars (JJ's) look huge! But that is an idea that is just SOOOOOOOO crazy, someone might see what size they really are! And what do Super III's have to do with JJ cars anyways? And you are right, they are cheap toys! Lack of information about these is what will make or break them............. and right now all the questions are being deflected as "product bashing", but rightfully so............. JMHO


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

How are the magnets adjusted, push or threaded?

The second would be too surreal for words.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

partspig said:


> What's so problematic about putting a Tyco, LifeLIke, AFX, Model Motoring and a JJ car in front of a camera? To me those cars (JJ's) look huge! But that is an idea that is just SOOOOOOOO crazy, someone might see what size they really are! And what do Super III's have to do with JJ cars anyways? And you are right, they are cheap toys! Lack of information about these is what will make or break them............. and right now all the questions are being deflected as "product bashing", but rightfully so............. JMHO


One of the pictures does indeed show another make of chassis, you are not suffering from Coach's infamous I see no guidepin syndrome are ya?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Apparently, the chassis on the left is the one designed for NASCARs, since it's obviously set up to better handle left turns????


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You know, I've kinda been getting into Hot Wheels and Matchbox lately.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Guys I'm back,
Ya know When I posted this thread it had nothing to do with JJ slots or JWL slot cars It was all about how we interact with each other. I was just coming to the defense of someone who was trying to share something new. It seems now the tone has changed so let me share some info.
the bug and Mini are about the size of a Micro Scalextric. the Mini's are almost identical. As far as the Photo of the chassis L to R its Bug/Mini, Stocker/f1, AFX Super G+, Clear Lighted Stocker F1.
I did get an 18v power supply today and the cars ran very well. Perfomance wise with the larger gearing I would compare it to being a little faster that an Xtraction but not as fast a AFX Turbo. My AFX Cars also run well on the JJslots Track. You adjust the magnets by pushing them down. There button magnets. Be careful not to push to hard cause there a bear to get back in.
One flaw (maybe/Maybe not) is that the guide pin is twice as long as an AFX Car which may be a little to long It wants to catch in places. The chassis are made from a harder material than the other brands. I first thought it may be a hard rubber but its not. Overall it seems very durable.

Thanks, Jeff
http://www.jwlslotcars.net


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*An educational break*

There really shouldn't be any fear of "burning them up" at a higher voltage...as long as inline cars have been made we have been running them _way beyond_ their spec'd ratings.

The typical Tyco/Tomy Mabuchi-made arm is usually identical to the highlighted one below....170 turns of .09 wire (what we'd call 38.5). Take a gander at the rated voltage given, by Mabuchi, for a carbon-brushed can motor sportin' one of these arms.


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks gene for the Info.

Hey partsPig, I understand the uncertainty of the unknown. Fact is I've only had these for 3 weeks. And I'm still learning stuff about them. I wasn't able to really do alot until I got a decent power supply. There's alot of people out there that has a whole lot more technical knowledge as well as experience with different brands so its important that we get into the marketplace. I try to cover the pros and cons of these as honest as my knowledge base will allow. I don't want people dissappointed once they get them. So i try harp on the cons. There're Budget cars that cost less than some tires. But i really believe that they have a place in the community. Face it slotheads are tinkerers. That's what we do. so these are really good base for experimentation. Take a $7 stock car and $8 Decals from Plattos. And you could really have a hot little car for less than $20

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to post here since last night. I didn't even read all the previous posts here yet. The cars are big. They will run on Tomy track with some adjustment. I run them at 10 -12 volts. I will post comparison shots over the weekend. The VWs and Minis are really not like anything else we have in HO but, I certainly can enjoy them. And I do like them better on my 1/43rd track.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Jeff, I did look in at the website.....I'm a bit curious about the 1/43 dirt late model spot. It didn't link to anything but I wonder if you can tell me what may be coming related to that & any info regarding track to build a 4 lane oval for the 1/43 cars.....and even for the 1/64 cars.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Proud to be on the "Dean's List" myself... in excellent company. Sorry we can't all behave in such a way as not to offend anyone ever...... not really, actually. Controversy fuels boards, of course, good for traffic and hits for PAYING advertisers. And, serves nicely as free advertising for the subject at hand. "Go to my website" instead of wallowing in it here..... sure, that works. One would hope the FAVOR is returned by JWL (monetarily with a subscription/sponsorship) to Hank and HT. That's $20 a year to be a supporter...... send a requisition to accounting, when things are up and running. 

So, unlike the original thread, that there is some REAL INFORMATION posted rather than teasers - "I know something that you don't" was the tone, guaranteed to incite flames of course. Ruckus of the week, it was - how many hits did that generate on the website again? Made people take sides, of course. Very nice. One can't be "offended" all the way to the bank, but hope it helps with the first few deposits LOL.

Oh well, for $20 or so, after fixing things up as described, I can have (another) hot little slot car? Oh boy. How about I just read on and if I see something I like (pictured and spec'd out in plain English) maybe I'll part with some of my classless money for something. 

Thanks JWL. Now off to a touch of amaretto (di Saronno only, of course) and perhaps a puff on a Padron to celebrate.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Isn't a teaser when you supply less information or pictures than you have access to?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> One of the pictures does indeed show another make of chassis, you are not suffering from Coach's infamous I see no guidepin syndrome are ya?


Thank you.... I reported the bait.. have fun with that.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

JWL Slot Cars said:


> First off I'd like to thank Montoya for posting a thread concerning JJSlot Cars.
> Second I would like to thank VideoJimmy (Valued former customer) for your response.
> and any one else that responded to Montoya's post that used some class in their response.
> I stopped posting on this board over 2 years ago. Reading that thread reminded why. There are some on here that have no class what so ever IE:
> ...


I didn't make the list.. this sucks...I am so insulted and isn't this all advertising Hank? think this would be better in buy and sell and from a paying member.. just saying..


----------



## JWL Slot Cars (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Eatside, I working on getting the 1/43 Dirt Series Link. As as far as the 4 lane. I can do a JJSlot 4 lane HO Scale. But I really need to get more 18v Power Supplies. The 1/43 can be done with Jiada 4 lane sections . A standard 4 lane oval can fit on the back of a door. Let me know what your looking far and I can give you a price. The oval is a combo oval or two lane road course. I know the borders are kinda jacked up This was just an experiment

















Thanks, Jeff


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Isn't a teaser when you supply less information or pictures than you have access to?


Yes it is. "Coy" is an adjective that has been appropriately applied as well. 

Onword to *relevant* matters. There have been many ventures floated across this board the past few years, and of course any inconsistencies or withholding of information, deficiencies in design, or pragmatic approaches to producing or marketing the final product have been (as a matter of course and quite predictably) analyzed and picked apart to the N-th degree. Serves a very useful purpose - especially given that it's free and coming from people who have various degrees of knowledge about slot cars, production and sales included. Better to have all this covered before making those agonizing, humbling presentations to those executive buyers, isn't it?

As this marketing venture ramps up, it will once again be be entertaining and informative to see how things are spun and presented, which features and products are placed in the forefront and which things that came out of the bin (the Jin Jin bin, that's nice) are let be - the one lane race track is an exceptionally good example. Budget-minded racers indeed, saving up for the second lane? 

It will also be very interesting to read reviews of the chassis performance and quality/suitability of components for particular uses in the slot car world. The chassis resemeble a small scale modern version of any number of plastic chassis 1:32 cars from the '60's.

On one hand, one tends to get what one pays for. On the other, there haven't been any undocumented solicitations for "employee owners and investors." Happily going back to work now.....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Then I would contend that neither teaser or coy were correctly applied. Of course it pains me to say that your judgement may be plain wrong or, more likely, very clouded, when you are clearly a very balanced individual.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY funny Gene!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Another one jumping on the wagon.
Remember JUST TOY CARS.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I use the forums for debate, that is what they are there for, right? And sometimes as a result things go beyond cuddly.

But you sir have crossed the line far more than I have. Quite how you got that F-bomb through I don't know, but you make yourself look very immature by posting it.

It would seem the few who have a problem with me all resort to:

Hinting there are others
Swearing
Childish behaviour
Poor attempts at sarcasm and wit
Hyperbole-heavy, long-winded posts.

As Mr Willis said, Just the facts (will do).


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

And the HAMMER Falls. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

As others have posted, this variety of slotcars makes it easy for someone to to discover whether he has the slot car gene in his blood or not without having to spend a fair amount of cash. Not many people are willing to bet a fair amount of cash to find out. For someone with a limited hobby budget, such as someone raising a young family, it's either the inexpensive variety or no variety.

It's hard to like this stuff if you know the feeling of smooth, solid performance. For someone who hasn't felt it yet, what he doesn't know won't hurt him and he will have fun. The same goes for asthetics.

To flame and rip this stuff apart is senseless. There is place for this stuff. You're not going to get a $25 car for $7.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Folks, don't quote someone who uses this sort of language. You're just as much in the wrong as they are. Please keep that in mind in the future. Just use that Report Post button and let a Mod handle it. 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled program. 

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> One of the pictures does indeed show another make of chassis, you are not suffering from Coach's infamous I see no guidepin syndrome are ya?


No more baiting, unnecessary personal attacks like this, *Montoya1*. All you're doing at this point is Trolling. 

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

JWL Slotcars - this sort of thread serves no purpose other than to start a Flame War . You've succeeded at this. 

Thread locked and don't start another like it.


----------

